# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Saki Hikari

## Ajik Raffles

Selama ini saya menggunakan pakan merk Saki Hikari. Yang saya rasakan efeknya adalah sebagian besar Koi pertumbuhannya memanjang daripada membentuk body yang "Yahud". Saya gak ada masalah sebenarnya dengan pakan tersebut, namun ada Sifu yang bilang Saki Hikari terlampau keras sehingga bisa bepengaruh negatif ke warna Koi.  Yang ingin saya diskusikan, apakah ada rekan - rekan sekalian yang menggunakan Saki Hikari dan punya masalah dengan warna Koi-nya? Tq

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doks

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibyte

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibyte

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Anytime Pak Koibyte, have a nice keeping

cheers

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yamin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

> Originally Posted by allicante
> 
> Oom Kerogawa, kalo saki hikari growthnya pake yg 2kg ato 15kg ya? soalnya kata yg jual, kalo yg 2kg itu hi-growth, yg 15kg itu growth. Saya pribadi biasa pake yg 2kg, dan hasilnya menurut saya paling baik diantara pakan growth lainnya yg sekelas (maksud saya yg harga/kg nya lebih kurang sama). Sekarang saya mau coba pakai yg 15 kg soalnya harganya beda sekitar 40rb/kg.
> 
> 
> saya rasa tdk ada hi growth dan growth di "saki hikari".. 
> kalo di hikari yg biasa iya ada.. nama nya "Hikari Hi-growth", sedangkan kalo di Saki Hikari nama nya "Saki Hikari Growth Diet"
> 
> acuan saya di website hikari resmi sich gt..
> ...


Kalo Oom Kerogawa beli yg 2 kg, dipackingnya tertulis Hi-growth.

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

> ralat om:
> sama melet2 (lidah kluar masuk kluar masuk)
> +
> mata merem melek, blink blink



 ::   ::   ::   tar malah di kasih gratis ya om viktor

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

makanan Sakai,..biasa dijual di golden koi,..atau di Pak Irvan Steam koi juga ada,.....

kontek aja Om,....  ::

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yamin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yamin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asfenv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

> Om ini saya bantu source nya,...bisa kontek ke Pak Irvan steam koi,..
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE!!
> 
> KOI FOOD In Stock Now!
> 
> Sugiyama Food:
> ...


Waktu itu saya pesan, ternyata harga sudah banyak berubah..

----------

